# Plumbs



## Buffalo Hunter (Apr 18, 2014)

Ran up on this early crock and like the jug know nothing about the name or where to start. Nice early form. [attachment=1097c.jpg][attachment=Plumb.jpg][attachment=1097b.jpg]


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, that is a nice early one!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Apr 18, 2014)

Ever heard of the name?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2014)

I have, it's a fruit. The crock was maybe for storing them dried. That's my guess.Too bad they spelled it wrong or maybe it's some old English or other language.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 19, 2014)

F. B. Norton? found a few auctions of similar... http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/20936850_1-gal-f-b-norton-plumb-decorated-crock skinners had a ton of them on their site also saw some from Virginia, Ohio and CT and a couple Pickles crocks..similar to yours...


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 20, 2014)

What a nice piece, it practically has my name on it too, heh. Roughly how old would this thing be? 1810s-30s?


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 20, 2014)

I would go with Plumbs here, probably from around the early 19th century.


----------



## bobble (May 28, 2014)

Tobacco jar?


----------



## bobble (May 29, 2014)

Definitely a tobacco jar.Don't know how to post a link from my phone yet.Plumb pipe tobacco,I think.Just saw the same form,blue and white glaze with native American figures.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 29, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I have, it's a fruit. The crock was maybe for storing them dried. That's my guess.Too bad they spelled it wrong or maybe it's some old English or other language.




Wouldn't that be 'prunes'?


----------

